# HOW TO GO BACK TO TEMPSTYLE 3



## Ondrashek06 (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm sorry for all caps, but 3.2 is an ABSOLUTE ABOMINATION that makes me want to rip my eyes out.

HOW DO I GO BACK TO V3 AND NOT THIS!!!


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 30, 2021)

Only 3.2 available I believe.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Sep 30, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Only 3.2 available I believe.


BUT WHY FORCE THIS ABOMINATION and not make it optional at least. God, it makes me want to delete my account and not come back here...

It's an absolute buggy mess of a layout.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Sep 30, 2021)

Apparently downvotes exist now??? Why is this trying to be reddit


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2021)

TempStyle 3.2 was explicitly designed to be as close to TempStyle 3 as possible, with some minor improvements and new features. If it's such an abomination that you want to ‘rip your eyes out,’ switching back to the old version wouldn't change much.
By the way, voting only exists in some specific thread types, like this one. Most other places still only have likes (and their reskins).


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Sep 30, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> TempStyle 3.2 was explicitly designed to be as close to TempStyle 3 as possible, with some minor improvements and new features. If it's such an abomination that you want to ‘rip your eyes out,’ switching back to the old version wouldn't change much.
> By the way, voting only exists in some specific thread types, like this one. Most other places still only have likes (and their reskins).


V3.2 is still such a buggy mess that V3 is better.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Sep 30, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> V3.2 is still such a buggy mess that V3 is better.


How about reporting the bugs with detailed description and maybe screenshots:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp...ack-thread-post-bugs-or-feedback-here.600102/

A lot more productive than SHOUTING HOW BAD EVERYTHING IS IN CAPS.
===============


The complete underlying forum software is a new major version. No surprise that not everything is 100% like before.
Transition to something new isn't perfect from day one.

Being used to something doesn't make accepting the new easy. Personally I found the transition from style 2 to style 3 harder. No need to rip your eyes out.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Oct 1, 2021)

And how about you let me just go back instead of me needing to report everything? Go ob, downvote my post, because everything new is of course the best.


----------



## VartioArtel (Oct 1, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> And how about you let me just go back instead of me needing to report everything? Go ob, downvote my post, because everything new is of course the best.


So rather than say what's broken, you'd rather just complain and have it your way? Selfish, stuckup, and some explicatives explain your behavior to a T. I would think the general sentiment is 'if there's problems, report the problems. If you don't want to, bye!"

Nobody's forcing you to stay here but yourself. This forum doesn't change for you alone.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Oct 1, 2021)

VartioArtel said:


> So rather than say what's broken, you'd rather just complain and have it your way? Selfish, stuckup, and some explicatives explain your behavior to a T. I would think the general sentiment is 'if there's problems, report the problems. If you don't want to, bye!"
> 
> Nobody's forcing you to stay here but yourself. This forum doesn't change for you alone.


This forum has discussions about how do you downgrade the firmwares for consoles, but you don't let me downgrade the version of the forum?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 1, 2021)

Since V3 is XF1. V3.2 is for XF2. We no longer use XF1.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Oct 1, 2021)

Also, what's broken is the ad filter because you let scam ads go through.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Oct 1, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Since V3 is XF1. V3.2 is for XF2. We no longer use XF1.


STILL YOU SHOULD LET ME DOWNGRADE.


----------



## Costello (Oct 1, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> This forum has discussions about how do you downgrade the firmwares for consoles, but you don't let me downgrade the version of the forum?


hi pal,

I'm sorry that you don't like it, it would help if you could be as specific as possible so we can help address your issues. 

Unfortunately Xenforo 2 doesn't offer backwards compatibility for themes, which sucks, we had to redesign everything from scratch. That is why we can't go back to the old themes I'm afraid.

We couldn't stay under Xenforo 1.5 much longer due to end of support, there would eventually be security issues that would no longer be addressed. It had to be done.

But rest assured that at each ugprade there are people that are eventually unhappy. We do our best to hear their discontent and address it as much as we can. So please be sure to let us know what you dislike about the new theme and we'll do our best to offer solutions 

cheers


----------



## linuxares (Oct 1, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> STILL YOU SHOULD LET ME DOWNGRADE.


How? The old site is scrapt.
We run XF2 now, the whole website is adjusted for it?

https://gbatemp.net/threads/welcome-to-gbatemp-v8.600093/


----------



## Costello (Oct 1, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> Also, what's broken is the ad filter because you let scam ads go through.


This is something that we've answered in the other threads, but I'll say it here once more: the ad network is working with us to update their code to suit the new theme. It should be resolved shortly.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Oct 1, 2021)

Costello said:


> hi pal,
> 
> I'm sorry that you don't like it, it would help if you could be as specific as possible so we can help address your issues.
> 
> ...


Couldn't there at least be "Tempstyle 3.2 Legacy" which's frontend is identical to 3 but the backend is 3.2?


----------



## Costello (Oct 1, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> Couldn't there at least be "Tempstyle 3.2 Legacy" which's frontend is identical to 3 but the backend is 3.2?


that would mean creating an entirely new theme just for this, but for what exactly? I mean what is bothering you so badly? other than the ads situation which will be sorted out very soon


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 1, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> And how about you let me just go back instead of me needing to report everything? Go ob, downvote my post, because everything new is of course the best.


*I didn't want to come across rude.* For your information: I did not click on "downvote" because I find it silly to downvote someone's opinion. The currently "-12" next to your initial post just made me facepalm.  "New=better" is definitely not what I think. After any change the majority shouts: _"Hooray! Everything is good. New. Shiny!!"_ and I fall silent because getting used to anything new is hard for me. My intention was only telling you that nobody can improve anything or address your problems if you just drop a: "Everything is bad, old one was better."

Removal of the old theme has technical reasons. Costello himself now stated what I could only assume: XenForo 1 is near end of life and XenForo 2 isn't theme backwards compatible. I would further assume that the admins would rather not have touched the pretty young tempStyle 3 if it wouldn't have been a necessity (could be wrong, really just an assumption). Creating a new theme along with the upgrade is double work (and if they wanted to do a new theme, why should they remove the old one if it worked out-of-the box in XF2?) Even the April fools theme stayed available until the upgrade – as long as it worked.
==========


To the Costello, shaunj66, tj_cool and anybody else that worked on the upgrade:
It was a shock at first and I didn't find anything. The new thing is so different, no subforums, and it will take some time to get used to everything. Still:* AWESOME WORK!  *


----------



## boot3 (Oct 1, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> STILL YOU SHOULD LET ME DOWNGRADE.


Dude, ya gotta realize that if you bitch and complain like you are right now, nothing will change (not that it's going to anyway). You look like an entitled brat the way you are right now, there *is* a reason why you can't downgrade, so you should just accept it and move on. Besides, I don't think the new layout is THAT difficult to get used to.



Ondrashek06 said:


> Apparently downvotes exist now??? Why is this trying to be reddit


I seriously doubt that anybody cares about that except for you.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm sorry for all caps, but 3.2 is an ABSOLUTE ABOMINATION that makes me want to rip my eyes out.

HOW DO I GO BACK TO V3 AND NOT THIS!!!


----------



## VartioArtel (Oct 1, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> This forum has discussions about how do you downgrade the firmwares for consoles, but you don't let me downgrade the version of the forum?


You don't own the forum. You don't have any right of ownership of the forum. The forum is not something you have control over. The forum is ran by the GBATemp admins. You have a say in where it CAN go, you do not have a say in WHAT it does. (Surprised I forgot to hit this send reply hours ago, BOOP!)


----------



## boot3 (Oct 1, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> I'm sorry for all caps, but 3.2 is an ABSOLUTE ABOMINATION that makes me want to rip my eyes out.
> 
> HOW DO I GO BACK TO V3 AND NOT THIS!!!


you've been told _multiple times_ that you can't go back to v3 with a valid explanation as to why, you're essentially choosing not to listen at this point. None of what you've said has added anything productive to this conversation, and you're coming across as whiny and spoiled. It's not about whether or not you use all caps, it's about the way you approach the situation, and how you talk to others about it. It's about whether or not you're mature, which you definitely aren't.

Please try to understand that not everything is going to work in your favor.


----------



## TigerTiger (Oct 1, 2021)

I would quite like if the option to filter a person's posts by 'threads created by this person' (not just 'all posts') when viewing their profile could be restored, if that's possible.

Sorry if I'm butting in .w.;;;


----------



## Xzi (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm guessing your biggest problem is just how everything is centered on PC?  There's a toggle width button on the bottom left to fix that...


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 2, 2021)

TigerTiger said:


> I would quite like if the option to filter a person's posts by 'threads created by this person' (not just 'all posts') when viewing their profile could be restored, if that's possible.
> 
> Sorry if I'm butting in .w.;;;


It's still there, just not on the Postings tab. What you're looking for is the Find drop-down in the lower right corner on the person's main profile card on their page.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Oct 2, 2021)

boot3 said:


> you've been told _multiple times_ that you can't go back to v3 with a valid explanation as to why, you're essentially choosing not to listen at this point. None of what you've said has added anything productive to this conversation, and you're coming across as whiny and spoiled. It's not about whether or not you use all caps, it's about the way you approach the situation, and how you talk to others about it. It's about whether or not you're mature, which you definitely aren't.
> 
> Please try to understand that not everything is going to work in your favor.


But this new theme is such a mess. Especially with the ads scattered almost everywhere.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 2, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> But this new theme is such a mess. Especially with the ads scattered almost everywhere.


The ads problem is being looked into, but if you can't stand them this much, why not just use an ad blocker?


----------



## Chary (Oct 2, 2021)

TigerTiger said:


> I would quite like if the option to filter a person's posts by 'threads created by this person' (not just 'all posts') when viewing their profile could be restored, if that's possible.
> 
> Sorry if I'm butting in .w.;;;


https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp...st-bugs-or-feedback-here.600102/page-12#posts

Your feedback might get better visibility here


----------



## TigerTiger (Oct 2, 2021)

@smileyhead and @Chary Thank you both!!!!! 

I'll get out of the way of this thread now


----------



## boot3 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ondrashek06 said:


> But this new theme is such a mess. Especially with the ads scattered almost everywhere.


You're complaining about something that can be easily fixed with an adblocker. And maybe talk a bit more about _how_ the new theme is bad instead of going on and on without elaborating?


----------

